
To Ban or Not to Ban? That Is the Free Speech Question - EGreg
https://www.businessinsider.com/white-house-launches-online-tool-report-bias-facebook-twitter-2019-5
======
EGreg
As is often the case, the problem is centralized platforms.

They have to both ban or not ban, depending on the nation’s or city’s mores,
the particular government or its feelings.

Last year there was a similar issue, with different actors:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/white-house-launches-
online-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/white-house-launches-online-tool-
report-bias-facebook-twitter-2019-5)

Both problems can be resolved if we had smaller networks with fewer
participants, like HN or a local township.

------
julienreszka
This is awesome!

